# Aircraft Cariatures



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

wasn't to sure where to put this one so here it is, in the pictures, because that's what this guy's selling...........

may i suggest you check out http://www.caricatureaircraftpictures.com/ for all you aircraft caricature needs, they're very good, i'm hoping to get some...........[/url]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

As profiles they look a little stupid...if they were 3 dimensional and in some sort of environment theyd look much better...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i think they're good, any enviroment would look stupid.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Well they at least need to be 3d...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

profiles aren't 3D...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

I know...I never said they were...CARICATURES needs to be 3d for them to look good...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 24, 2005)

no they don't they look brilliant!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Nah not really... the stuff on www.cartooncars.com is brilliant...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

yes but they're not planes are they............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

No...but if they were just side views they would suck. And thats what im saying about the plane ones...

You realise no-one else is posting here


----------

